# and you thought YOU could spend money...



## Kirk (Aug 10, 2006)

Last night while surfing the web for airbrush graphics sites I stumbled across this site for high end r/c boat builders, it's www.MHZusa.com. Honestly, when I first started looking at it I thought it was some sort of gag. For example, they have a new engine you can get for $8000. Yes, you read that right, $8000!!! Or, if you're not a 'do it yourselfer' they have a few RTR boats that you can get into for 10 or 11 THOUSAND!!! These are r/c boats, NOT REAL BOATS!!! Seriously, I thought I was foolish but these people give new meaning to the phrase 'more money than sense'!!! :freak: 

Oh, by the way, anybody know any sites that have alot of examples of airbrush graphics for vehicles!? :thumbsup:


----------



## GladwinJay (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.darksidedesigns.net/

http://www.sebairbrush.com/


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Wanna spend some spare cash? Try R/C turbine jet aircraft. I've seen a $30,000 F-18 with twin turbines. And that is not the limit.... there is no limit I guess!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

AGHHH!! I see they are a German Company,I work for the Germans, they know how to spend some cash,serious cash!


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

There is a hobbyshop north of where i live.. Hanging in the shop is a aprox 10 foot long rc jet.. It has the turbine engine and all.. I thought i had heard the guy had about 80 grand into it.. But he never did fly it.. one for the cost if it crashed, and two because of the size, he would be required to take an actual jet flying class.. The cost and time involved in that alone wasnt worth it.. 

Right now its collecting dust hanging from the ceiling, Quite an expensive model.. LOL..


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

Here is my latest body.. the guy who painted it can do pretty much anything you want.. if your interested in contacting him email me and il give you his email.. he is swamped right now because of the vegas TC race, so i dont think he wants his email puclic.. He does bodies for alot of big name guys.. I belive EA runs his paint to..
[email protected]


----------

